# Blue



## Bettawolf19 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rest in peace beautiful girl. 

I lost Blue to dropsy. She was my last female for my Sorority though she was removed after the first day when she wouldn't come up to eat with the rest. She ended up pineconing Monday night and I started treatment the next day but today she was found dead. Rest in peace Blue.


----------



## Soarjet (May 17, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Blue.


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

i think she knew that you where trying to help her, RIP Blue


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sorry. It's a terrible feeling.


----------

